# Painting my chassis



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

I am curios in to what kind of paint is good for a chassis since I dont have the money to powder coat i want to paint it a satin black look close to original I know there is POR 15 , chassis saver, rust bullet, and east wood chassis paint the frame is stripped to bare metal and I was just wondering if anybody has had a good experience with these products or even other ones that I havent mentioned I want the best product for the price and want something durable that will last I wont be driving it daily or even in the rain but never know it might get in the water so something durable and nice look is what I want


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have mixed a 60% gloss black using rustoleum, 2 quarts gloss black, 1 quart & 16 oz. flat black and 1 quart oil based thinner, the results are nice but I would suggest a finish with a more durable finish like POR 15. I have also used valspar chassis black which has turned out nice on the underbody of my 66.

Por 15 will cost a little more but is worth the added cost, every time I raise my car with a jack I have to use the rattle can of eastwood chassis black to cover the scratches.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Some POR15 questions: Would you paint over it with Eastwood Chassis black on your frame? I sprayed the front part of my frame with Dupont Uro primer over Variprime over bare metal. Don't ask me why.......I scuffed that with a scuff pad and painted over that with POR 15. I'm now going to take the body off the frame and sandblast the rest of the frame and not just from the firewall forward. 

Will the POR 15 stay stuck to the Uro primer on the frame or should I sandblast that off and do the whole frame with POR15 over bare metal? 

I want to do this right before I start installing brake lines. Front suspension is all in and all painted with POR 15 on bare metal. 

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would sandblast back to bare metal and use POR 15 chassis black. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would sandblast it and get the complete chassis kit from eastwood that is how i do my resto's.


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

*painting chassis*

I sandblasted then used Eastwoods new ceramic paint. It was nice paint and so far it looks good and appears to take some abuse without chipping. I am currently putting mine back together from a frame off.
Good Luck
BLS


----------

